# How much rating does Smartness / Intelligence has for dating?



## katerp (Apr 26, 2010)

I would definitely want a guy whose intelligence is in the same range as mine (or higher, as long as he's not stuck up about it - arrogance cancels out any points you get from being intelligent). It doesn't matter how hot someone is if every time they open their mouth they say something so stupid it makes you want to punch them. Though I have to say that for me heart is just as important as intelligence, in fact probably more so. Intellect is a turn-on, but my aboslute favorite quality in a guy is _genuine_ kindness and affection. If I had to choose between a guy who's less intelligent than me but a real sweetheart and a guy who's super intelligent but an emotionless robot, I'd say sweetheart > robot everytime.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Well being Neil Patrick Harris sure does allow you to be picky. I loved you in Harold and Kumar sir!


First and foremost, I thank your for your support, my dear fan.
Now, it's a bit of a touchy subject... let's call me Barney, for I am talking about wenches, not lads!
So where have I been? Oh yeah. Well I have had numerous conquests in this great city of New York, but they were all so called "harlots" and "bimboes". Now I'm looking for someone with whom I could connect on another level, this time intellectual one.
Leaving my history behind is a tough job, but a man hath to do what a man hath to do. Of course, this does not mean I do not enjoy the occasional company of a cigar, whiskey and women, who are disrespectfully called "sluts", in my free time.
Wish me luck in pursuing an honest girl with intelli -- Oh MY! This one across the street has some major daddy issues... gotta go, yknow, business and stuff.
Best regards.
~~~ Stinson, Barney Stinson


----------



## Caelum (May 27, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Is it just me, or do idiotic douchebags always get the most beautiful and sweetest women?


I feel like I see the same pattern... everywhere. I've never met a woman who was intelligent and beautiful and with an intelligent and beautiful man. It irritates me. I want to be happy for two people for once, not disappointed enough to smack my forehead.

From my personal experience, I've found that the leading cause to this is fear and simple ignorance. A lot of great woman out there don't know what's good for them, and they're too ignorant or scared to find out for themselves. They usually settle for the first ones who pursue them. A lot of great men out there are also too ignorant or intimidated to get with those great women. Those douchebags are like pesky rats who jump in on the bait without flair, patience, or proper etiquette.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Caelum said:


> I feel like I see the same pattern... everywhere. I've never met a woman who was intelligent and beautiful and with an intelligent and beautiful man. It irritates me. I want to be happy for two people for once, not disappointed enough to smack my forehead.
> 
> From my personal experience, I've found that the leading cause to this is fear and simple ignorance. A lot of great woman out there don't know what's good for them, and they're too ignorant or scared to find out for themselves. They usually settle for the first ones who pursue them. A lot of great men out there are also too ignorant or intimidated to get with those great women. Those douchebags are like pesky rats who jump in on the bait without flair, patience, or proper etiquette.


Have you been reading my therapist's notes?


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Whilst you don't want to date a simpleton, there is alot to be said about this saying :

*"I don't care how much you know, until I know how much you care".*


----------



## EYENTJ (Aug 21, 2010)

I used to think that out of a list of top 3 traits I desire in a mate, intelligence was number 1, 2, and 3.

Now, the top two would look like: 1) How she treats me and 2) Intelligence

I do, however, need something, anything, to admire in the other person. She has to be better than me at something or compliment a personal weakness. I cannot date someone I do not admire in at least one way.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Intelligence is sexy. Turn-on for sure.


----------

